# Trimac or Almost Flowerhorn?



## Fishboydanny1

I aquired this fish at one of the Gold Coast Aquarium society meetings and was told that the offspring of this mixed with a red devil (or midas) would be flowerhorns (at least partially). Is this really what I was told it was, or is it just a trimac?



















It normally has more red behind the gills than shown in the pics. I'll be updating this forum monthly (or whenever he changes color/shape) with pictures


----------



## Kogo

your fish is a trimac (flowerhorn) crossed with red devil. flowerhorns are hybred fish to begin with, so to me it is still a flowerhorn.

others may feel differently


----------



## Fishboydanny1

Aren't Trimacs a species of fish found in the wild? or are they hybrids themselves?


----------



## JBarlak

this is from wikipedia...
Flowerhorn, also called Luohan (Luo Han), is a hybrid breed of Cichlid. Flowerhorns are thought to arise from the man-made hybridization of a number of cichlid species, from South and Central America. Although the exact parent species are not known, it is most likely that they include Cichlasoma trimaculatum and Amphilophus citrinellus (or another fish of the red devil cichlid) complex. Flowerhorns first emerged for sale on the aquarium market in Malaysia in the late 1990s and soon became popular in many countries in Asia. As a probable intergeneric hybrid the fish lacks a specific Latin name. Flowerhorns are, unlike many other hybrids, fertile.

Other notable inclusions in the flowerhorns breeding are Cichlasoma festae and Vieja synspila ('Redheaded' cichlid). Only the original breeders know exactly which species they crossbred to create the Flowerhorn cichlid. Given the vast amount of mixing, it is doubtful any recorded details of hybridisations exist.

You have a first generation of flowerhorn there. You need to cross it with another one possibly another cichlid to get the colors to come out. But dont forget that yours there is still a juvie and will get some colors.


----------



## Kogo

looking around the net, I found this pic of a trimaculatum










however, most of the pics I found under that name were flowerhorns... that might explain my initial confusion... luckily I don't get bent out of shape when I realize I don't know everything. LOL


----------



## JBarlak

I never said you didnt know anything. I just found out that all powerheads are not sumberisble. The 3 from that box I got from the auction all gave me a pretty good shock when I tried to submerse them... ::ZAPP::


----------



## MediaHound

ouch!


----------



## Kogo

JBarlak said:


> I never said you didnt know anything.


I didn't mean to sound accusatory, I was just laughing at myself for being wrong


----------



## djrichie

look Johnny lights up like a christmas tree..... LOL

Hope your ok.... Save those powerheads and bring them to nest meeting I want to look at them.... I can't see how they would work it they weren't....

Kogo what an I suppose to do now... I thought you knew everything I didn't....LOL


----------



## Kogo

Actualy, I realy do, I just fake a mistake once in awhile so I dont seem unaproachable to the common people. LOL


----------



## djrichie

Ohhh ...please let me remember to bow in your greatness, at the next meeting.... By the way I hear your might be changing you name to Sir Kogo......LOL


----------



## JBarlak

I get the shock once the spot where to wire goes into the head goes underwater.


----------



## Fishboydanny1

*First Stage Flowerhorn*

he changed colors, now that he is 2 1/2 Inches long.... I want to cross him with a female salvini I caught and is in the same tank. I also want to move the pair into a tank that I want to set up at school. I know I have a female Salvini because research has told me that females have a black spot in the middle of the dorsal fin, males dont. I think taht the "First stage Flowerhorn" is a male because of the early developement of the fin extentions.

Is this cross possible? Is there a chance they'll produce offspring?









The Flowerhorn









The female Salvini









One of my male Salvini, Just for comparison


----------



## Fishboydanny1

*Red Devil x golden trimac!*

he turns out to be a red devil (father) golden trimac (mother) cross!!! I talked to his breeder and found out that the mom was highly aggressive, but the dad was easily excited, often swimming sidways when he approached the tank. he also rarily bothered the other fish much except for breeding time..... my male adopted his father's personality. I took some pictures today, and noticed something.......




























Look by his tail; He's got sparkles! I have no idea where they came from...... I'm guessing mom, but I didn't know that trimacs had the sparkles.


----------



## MediaHound

Cool looking fish!


----------



## Fishboydanny1

thank you! I'd like to cross him with a salvini to get the red belly and spots down the side. it would definetley be different if the fry retained similar coloration in addition to the 'add ons.' in fact, one of my mal salvini has extra blue sparkles down his flanks! if only i had a female like that......


----------



## Rodolfo

from what i heard from conkel almost all the the fish that can be made into flowerhorns are turquoise to begine with so. if you want to breed some thing into a flowerhorn it has to start as one of the fish that has that color.also you would need to be serten you have a one male and one female so for that salvini mix you need i gues the opesite sex that your flowerhorn i would think.im going to try and get lorenso in this.


----------



## Fishboydanny1

alright, thanks for the advice! I know where to catch the best salvini I have ever seen......


----------

